# FREE Basic Adult Knit Beanie Hat Pattern



## laurelarts

This listing is for the pattern of the pictured knitted Adult Beanie Hat, a Laurel Lane design. I am showing it with a fun fur trim, but directions are for with or without trim. This is one of our most popular hats. I love the simpleness of this hat as it incorporates basic standard knitting and purling.
This knit pattern fits an average adult and teen head of 20 - 23 inches in circumference.
Smaller or larger sizes can be obtained by changing needle sizes and yarn.

Materials:
worsted weight yarn 1 skein
optional trim yarn
Size 8 and 10 circular and/or dpn needles
gauge 3.5 sts. per inch

SKILL LEVEL: EASY

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-basic-adult-knitted-beanie-hat


----------



## crochet_away

Love it, thank you


----------



## Rainebo

So elegant! Thank you!


----------



## missmolly

That's a lovely hat ~ thanks for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## casey1952

Thanks for sharing. And- your GD gets prettier everytime you post her pic.


----------



## Sandiego

I love it too!!! I love it edged with the fun fur yarn. Thanks! ;0)


----------



## Knittingkitty

I also love the fun fur edge, very cute idea!


----------



## cathie02664

Thanks


----------



## mollyannhad

What a pretty hat!


----------



## pzoe

I'm not a hat person but this is lovely and easy. How good is that! Thank you.

Pzoe


----------



## Gypsycream

Very nice


----------



## rasputin

laurelarts said:


> This listing is for the pattern of the pictured knitted Adult Beanie Hat, a Laurel Lane design. I am showing it with a fun fur trim, but directions are for with or without trim. This is one of our most popular hats. I love the simpleness of this hat as it incorporates basic standard knitting and purling.
> This knit pattern fits an average adult and teen head of 20 - 23 inches in circumference.
> Smaller or larger sizes can be obtained by changing needle sizes and yarn.
> 
> Materials:
> worsted weight yarn 1 skein
> optional trim yarn
> Size 8 and 10 circular and/or dpn needles
> gauge 3.5 sts. per inch
> 
> SKILL LEVEL: EASY
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-basic-adult-knitted-beanie-hat


it says "in the round" but when I read the pattern it doesn't sound like it. I have never knit in the round. can i do it back and forth?


----------



## raqeth

Oh girl friend how wonderful! Very sweet hat! Thank you so much.


----------



## frani512

I love this hat! But most of all I love when your granddaughter models! She is growing up so fast. She's beautiful!


----------



## cspaen34

Thank you for sharing your pattern, I love the simple style. A good way to use up some fur yarn I was gifted recently!


----------



## janielha

Thank you!


----------



## sutclifd

Thanks for the lovely pattern. I'm knitting hats for a friend who is undergoing chemo and am delighted to find such an elegant 'beanie!'


----------



## MomPae

Thank you very much for generously sharing this pattern with us. I can see it knitted with red yard and white Pipsqueak framing the face, especially here at Christmas. Glad I have some of each in my stash.

Merry Christmas to you and yours, and thanks again.


----------



## yona

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## azknittingchick

Thank you Jean! Merry Christmas!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Gorgeous hat and beautiful model wearing it 

Thanks for sharing pattern Laurel.


----------



## knitterlin

I'm totally making this hat! Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Thank you.


----------



## MinnieMouse

thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## kybrat

Thank you! I have the perfect yarn for this!


----------



## jacan

Thank you! I just 'gained' a teenage girl who will get one!! 
God bless you!


----------



## Valandra

Thank you,
both Granddaughters will love one.


----------



## NellieKnitter

I love the hat thank you for the pattern.n


----------



## denvervet

I have a question, did you add the novelty yarn with the regular yarn or knit the novelty yarn by itself? They are nice hats, can think of many heads that would love one.


----------



## laurelarts

denvervet said:


> I have a question, did you add the novelty yarn with the regular yarn or knit the novelty yarn by itself? They are nice hats, can think of many heads that would love one.


Thank you so much. I added a strand of the fun fur to a strand of the regular yarn for the edging.


----------



## dorothymaybell

thank you for the pattern love the fur around it


----------



## knitwit42

I also like to us the fun fur or other novelty yarns in hats. Yours are ver pretty.


----------

